# Loader question-help.



## srl28 (Jan 2, 2006)

Seriously considering purchasing this machine.

Got some questions, but first off--What size pusher would you put on this. Considering we stay on top of our storms, not long runs,etc.

Any thoughts, please let me know.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

How much HP and how much does it weigh?

Are parts and service still readily available to you?

Does it have a standard skid loader quick attach coupler?


----------



## srl28 (Jan 2, 2006)

HA those were some of my concerns and next questions. It is not a typical skid steer quick attach but the sale includes a nice 4-in-1 bucket and the plow pictured. It looks like a mount that could easily copied or made up.

Waiting to hear from the dealer on exact hp, guessing high 60s or 70s from other machines from this manufacturer.

Engine is a deutz-allis diesel with 1k hours on her. Found a buncha sources for parts online. Didnt do much local research on it yet, waiting for some calls to be returned


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Have no clue,lol. Weight is a big part of the loader dilemma's. That thing can't weigh much more than a larger sized skid steer. Maybe a 10ft pusher, one advantage would be the lifting height, you will probably be able to stack a bit higher. How much are they asking?


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

Sorry, not much help on specifics but I used to have a masonry customer (a large one-150+ employees) that had a half dozen or more Kramer compact loaders. They were happy with them and they had them for many years. I'd never even heard of them until I saw theirs. They seemed to be able to get parts (that was in CA). Good luck.


----------



## srl28 (Jan 2, 2006)

Asking 19k with the hydraulic 4 in 1 bucket and the pictured plow. its a 2000 with 1058 hours on it.


Really dont think it wont handle much more than a big skidsteer would???


----------



## srl28 (Jan 2, 2006)

From my understanding, Wacker-Neuson and Kramer-Allrad are one in the same company now.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

have you considered a 2 speed skid steer instead?


----------



## srl28 (Jan 2, 2006)

Yes, very much so. And quite honestly a skid steer would be better for us as it would have more year round work for us (landscape contractor). Not sure which skidsteers to be lookin for really. Care to rattle off some model numbers and what not to help out?

Thinking something along the lines of a Bobcat S250 or 300. Would that handle a pusher similar or the same size as this wheel loader?


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

A s250 or s300 will run a 10ft just fine. I think you would be a lot happier with one of these in a 2 speed than that loader.
Robert


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

I would take an S300 over that if it were me 2 speed of course


----------



## srl28 (Jan 2, 2006)

Think a skidsteer would be a better option for us being that we can use it for much more than snow. We do have Bobcat, Mustang, Gehl, and Cat pretty local to us. I like Cat and Bobcat though so those are on the top of the list so far.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

YIKES! 19K. We ar looking at a 1999 Dresser wheel loader w/4000 hrs. new tires, new glass and a full service for 22k. Just saying, the loader we're looking at is 5 times the machine. Yeah, look at a skid steer. Good luck.


----------



## srl28 (Jan 2, 2006)

Ive found plenty of large loaders like that for 10-15k but have no use for em outside of snow and not much room to store such a machine. So if we can get the amount of work done that we wanted to with this Kramer loader done with a 2 speed skidsteer than thats the route we ll be goin.

The articulated loader just seems like it would push more and be more versatile but I guess for 20k it just doesnt pan out like a SS would huh.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

srl28;1076118 said:


> Ive found plenty of large loaders like that for 10-15k but have no use for em outside of snow and not much room to store such a machine. So if we can get the amount of work done that we wanted to with this Kramer loader done with a 2 speed skidsteer than thats the route we ll be goin.
> 
> The articulated loader just seems like it would push more and be more versatile but I guess for 20k it just doesnt pan out like a SS would huh.


I know, I have zero use for a wheel loader in the summer as well but our goal is to grow in the snow more so than any more landscaping. We have a New Holland lx665 that we're going to put in a lot this year...we'll see how it goes. It can only handle a 8ft box at best. Bad thing is a newer, larger skid steer can get pricy. Your damed if you do and your damed if you dont!


----------



## srl28 (Jan 2, 2006)

Exactly, luckily we ve got the work for a large skidsteer like that year round. One issue that came up with the Kramer loader and larger ones is the fact that currently we cant easiy tow large loaders around so come fall it stays where it is until mid spring. We ll see how things go. 

Need someones honest opinion- Would a say S250 or S300 with a 10ft box be comparable productivity wise to the Kramer loader with a 10ft box? Neither would handle a 12' I'm sure, (that would be ideal but)


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

srl28;1076132 said:


> Exactly, luckily we ve got the work for a large skidsteer like that year round. One issue that came up with the Kramer loader and larger ones is the fact that currently we cant easiy tow large loaders around so come fall it stays where it is until mid spring. We ll see how things go.
> 
> Need someones honest opinion- Would a say S250 or S300 with a 10ft box be comparable productivity wise to the Kramer loader with a 10ft box? Neither would handle a 12' I'm sure, (that would be ideal but)


A 12ft push box is too much for either. It would probably close in performance as far as pushing the same amount, but I can't say for sure about the loader, Ive never seen them in action but Ive seen a S300 move tons of snow.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I have a 325 Deere and I would rather sit in that loader then the skid any day. You don't need anything bigger then 10'. It will be quite fast a move a lot of snow. Skids aren't good at piling because at full height the bucket is to close to the wheels and you can't push the snow far enough back. The vision is also way better in the loader.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

cet;1076183 said:


> I have a 325 Deere and I would rather sit in that loader then the skid any day. You don't need anything bigger then 10'. It will be quite fast a move a lot of snow. Skids aren't good at piling because at full height the bucket is to close to the wheels and you can't push the snow far enough back. The vision is also way better in the loader.


I would have to disagree with you saying skids can't pile snow. There is no doubt a mid size loader (544 or 928) will out stack a large frame skid but I have ran right next to a JD 244 and he could not stack any higher than my skid.
You are right about the visibility.
Robert


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

It would be nice to hear from someone who has actually ran one of those Kramers. If it is comparible to an L20 or a Cat 904 than I would think it can out perform a skid in the right situation. I'm not sure if that unit is of a modern design. Does it have a hydrostatic trans., power shuttle, or what? The comfort level may be questionable if its an older model as well. The articulation can be a big advantage over a skid (no loss of traction while turning). The down side is that it won't turn within its own radius. You will have to determine which one would be best for your particular jobs. Tough to do without experience on both machines. The biggest factor that I see here is the summer time use. You have already stated that you could use a skid in your summer work. IMO that should be the deciding factor. I'm just not sure that you will find a good skid for that price.


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

The small wheel loader you are looking at will push a little more snow than an S300 and will ride a little better because of the longer wheel base, but the skid will be much quicker in tight areas and in my opinion much more versatile year round. Also the resale on the skid will be much better if you decide to sell later.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Little wheel loaders blow away skids in most situations pushing snow. (not tight areas) If you are serious about snow, a small loader with the right accounts will pay for itself even if it sits all summer. As for towing, you should be able to trailer it on a 7 ton behind a one ton truck.


----------



## srl28 (Jan 2, 2006)

Found some machines in the skidsteer end of things for some decent deals. 

Anyone use a New Holland Lx885? Any idea on if it would handle a 10ft pusher? Should


----------

